# Anyone familar with engine cc on this 28



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

New Ariens Deluxe 28+ Snowblowers
This guy is selling a upgraded super size engine on this 28 model.
Anyone have the exact model number? And the MSRP between the two models?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That's the special NorthEast build for New England and I believe its 414cc. I believe the model number is the same as the regular 928+'s. 921037 or something close. Ariens ran out of the regular plus engines so they threw SHO engines on there. it's a one shot deal and won't be in any publications. Search threads for "NorthEAST build" for more info. I believe the MSRP was $1299 in Autumn.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I have one of those, and yes it's a 921037 Deluxe 28+. It flat out ROCKS!

I paid $1399 for mine, but that may have been a $200 jack because it was the second to last one of ANY snowblower that shop had and there was a line forming behind me to buy. When I check the Ariens website right after buying, the price was $1419 for the regular 291cc version, but with a website "haggle free pricing" kind of thing for the $1199 price.

I would complain but it wouldn't get me anywhere. It was absolutely PEAK demand, so premium pricing was in effect.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

now that the cats outta the bag so to speak if you want one you best go buy it now!!!


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I find it odd that Ariens didn't change the model number with that. I bought my 921037 with the AX291 motor at the beginning of the season and paid $1306 delivered. The dealer took about $200 off the list price. A magnificent machine.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

The 414cc LCT engine in a 28" size would be epic. You'd probably be using a higher gear most of the time than you normally would, which would make it faster and more efficient. I'd rather have a smaller housing with a larger motor than the other way around.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That would be pretty sweet  Especially if it could handle a larger auger pulley to speed up the impeller and augers. 

Side note- I think a system to allow two different ratios for driving the augers & impeller would be cool. Speed them up for small snowfalls, giving faster processing of the snow (allowing a faster ground speed), and more throwing distance. Slow them down for deep, heavy storms, so you can keep churning through the serious stuff.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's the same size engine as on the Platinum 30 SHO and very similar to the one on the Pro 28


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

AriensSnowman said:


> I'd rather have a smaller housing with a larger motor than the other way around.


Yeah I love my 26PRO even though it only has 308cc. Smaller housings are definitely better for many reasons IMO. You only need the wide ones for long driveways to save passes and it might be worth looking into a used garden tractor at that point.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yup. Same engine as the SHO but at the regular deluxe price! Grab one if there are any left.. i see the add is 5/6 days old now.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

AriensSnowman said:


> The 414cc LCT engine in a 28" size would be epic. You'd probably be using a higher gear most of the time than you normally would, which would make it faster and more efficient. I'd rather have a smaller housing with a larger motor than the other way around.


Yes, it's epic! I have it on mine and love it!

Get one and have NO regrets.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yup that's a beast for sure! The only other Ariens 28" offerings with the big motors are the professional and hydro series. Along with a 420cc Briggs engine with a whopping 5.9 quart fuel capacity, they also have 16" augers compared to the 14" on the other machines. The steel housing is much heavier also not requiring a gear case brace as used on the deluxe and platinum lines. Of course there's a hefty price for all that goodness!


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Thats one mean machine. and should go through anything.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Yup that's a beast for sure! The only other Ariens 28" offerings with the big motors are the professional and hydro series. Along with a 420cc Briggs engine with a whopping 5.9 quart fuel capacity, they also have 16" augers compared to the 14" on the other machines. The steel housing is much heavier also not requiring a gear case brace as used on the deluxe and platinum lines. Of course there's a hefty price for all that goodness!


Yes, but it's worth every single penny. I tried out the 32" and 28" hydro at the dealer after a big storm, but with the weight I always add to the front, the 32" would be a bear to maneuver off pavement around my property. With the 28" I can haul ass down the driveway where I would be going much slower with the 32", and it is much easier to handle. The added speed makes up for the greater width of the 32". I was really surprised by how much faster I could go with it. The hydro further increases your productivity because you don't have to switch any gears which really helps when working a snow bank back and forth.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> Yes, but it's worth every single penny. I tried out the 32" and 28" hydro at the dealer after a big storm, but with the weight I always add to the front, the 32" would be a bear to maneuver off pavement around my property. With the 28" I can haul ass down the driveway where I would be going much slower with the 32", and it is much easier to handle. The added speed makes up for the greater width of the 32". I was really surprised by how much faster I could go with it. The hydro further increases your productivity because you don't have to switch any gears which really helps when working a snow bank back and forth.


I've seen a few videos of the hydro in action! What a beast! That's my next unit for sure. Hopefully it won't be for while as i expect to get some more years out of my 2010 deluxe 27. I have the B&S 250cc (1150) engine which I think is plenty powerful for my use. I can only imagine the power of the 420cc! I really like the heavier gauge steel and large fuel capacity they use on those models as well.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I just bought a 4 year old Ariens 921037 with the 291 CC engine. It is amazing! Way better than my old Sears Craftsman ( Murray) with the 8.5 HP engine.My old one would not even compare in power. I paid $1300.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

It was a new unit, never sold by the dealer. It was used for demo, and some light clearing.i still have full warranty.


----------

